# Laptop verteilt Stromschläge ?



## Hänschen (14. Dezember 2012)

*Laptop verteilt Stromschläge ?*

Hallo zusammen,

mein Asus G73S Notebook scheint sich irgendwie ständig elektrisch aufzuladen, jedesmal wenn ich an ein Metallteil (Lautsprechergitter, USB-Steckermetall-Masse) lange krieg ich einen Stromschlag.
Es ist unterhalb der Schmerzgrenze aber doch nervig und man hört es sogar deutlich.
Es scheint einen Aufladecharakter zu haben, da es nach einem Brutzler einige Sekunden nicht mehr schockt.
Nach kurzer Zeit (1 min evtl. ?) ist das Ding wieder geladen ^^.

Ich krieg sogar nen Schlag von dem Control-Pod der angeschlossenen Aktivlautsprecher, beim Abstecken des Klinkensteckers hat mich sogar die Spitze desselbigen (ein Signaleingang ?) schwach geschockt.

Die Spannungquelle ist aber 100pro der Laptop, weil nach dem Abstecken der Lautsprecher wars immer noch geladen das Ding.

Ich habe Angst um meine Peripherie (Kopfhörer,Fritzbox,Lautsprecher etc.).

Weiss wer was darüber ? 

Danke


----------



## drebbin (14. Dezember 2012)

Sofort zurück schicken


----------



## winner961 (14. Dezember 2012)

drebbin schrieb:


> Sofort zurück schicken



Stimme ich zu Schick in zurück und erklär dem Support den Fehler.


----------



## Hänschen (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Laptop verteilt Stromschläge ?*

Ich habe vorhin den Asus Support angerufen und nach ner Stunde oder so eine email erhalten, da steht drin diese Spannungen sind im verträglichen/normalen Rahmen ^^.

Na das beruhigt mich ja, ich hoffe mal das ist korrekt und es geht nichts kaputt.


----------



## drebbin (14. Dezember 2012)

******* noch eins...
Schick den Quark zurück, du kriegst eine drauf und die finden das normal...ist ja ni So als ob die n ruf zu verlieren hätten^^
Dort drin ist irgendwas nicht isoliert und am ende geht das ding Hops nur weil sich was gelockert hat oder schlicht n Schutz fehlt, am ende ist es deine Schuld wenn es in paar Monaten zuviel wird

Ich wiederhole mich:
Sofort zurückschicken, bitte.


----------



## kero81 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Laptop verteilt Stromschläge ?*

Transfooormers Optimus priiiiime. Zurück damit, ist dein gutes Recht!


----------



## Leandros (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Laptop verteilt Stromschläge ?*

Will auch noch mal bestätigung geben. Weg damit, zurück zu Asus. 


Und ich muss mir merken nie wieder Laptops von Asus zu kaufen. Der meiner Freundin war bereits zweimal wegen RAM defekt in RMA.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Laptop verteilt Stromschläge ?*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin den Asus Support angerufen und nach ner Stunde oder so eine email erhalten, da steht drin diese Spannungen sind im verträglichen/normalen Rahmen ^^.
> 
> Na das beruhigt mich ja, ich hoffe mal das ist korrekt und es geht nichts kaputt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück damit nach ASUS.


----------



## acidburn1811 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Laptop verteilt Stromschläge ?*

Das sollte mir mal einer vom Support erzählen den frag ich gleich ob er im Dunckeln schatten wirft und würde gleich sein vorgesetzten verlangen.
schick das Gerät zurück .

Gruß,


----------



## drebbin (14. Dezember 2012)

Kannst vlt sogar Doppelposten im SupportForum von asus die sollen uns das hier mal live erklären was das für ein eingebautes feature ist

Die verkaufen Das bestimmt als DiebstahlSicherung und weil der Verkäufer es zuerst in der hand hatte registriert es dich als ganoven und die entschuldigen sich dafür das der schlag So schwach ist xDD


----------

